# Carp/Koi In SLC



## Buckles24 (Aug 13, 2019)

Hey y’all, I’ve really been getting into carp fishing on the fly and it’s quickly becoming one of my favorite species to target. I’ve been fishing a lot in park ponds around SLC but I’m wanting to expand my fishing area. Mostly it’s been the Jordan River and Liberty Park. Any other suggestions for places I can go? Utah lake and Willard Bay are supposed to be good but I’m not sure where to start on those large bodies of water. Im more so looking for stuff closer by but anything helps really. Also looking for bodies of water with koi in them if anyone has any pointers. Thanks for the help!


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Carp on the fly is some of the funnest fly fishing we have in Utah! I'm out in the Uintah Basin, so I couldn't help you with where to try out there. I'm more posting to ask how you've done on the Jordan River. I've tried it a couple times when I've been out there, but I've had no luck even finding them.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

farmington bay had a bunch on the east end, by the now gone railroad tracks, when i was hunting serveral years back. 

a friend of mine was catching carp with a fly rod on utah lake last summer. not sure where though.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For Utah Lake try Mud Lake/Provo Bay.


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2010)

Decker Lake, but make sure your tetanus, hepatitis, and any STD vaccinations are current. 

The pond by the DoubleTree out by the airport has some nice carp in it. 

There are some irrigation laterals that run by the Regional Athletic Fields North of Rose Park that also have fish.

Harold Crane has a bunch of carp as does Pineview especially if you fish the mornings or in the wakeless zone before the power squadron starts tearing it up.

Good luck


----------



## GoWest (Aug 25, 2021)

Buckles24 said:


> Hey y’all, I’ve really been getting into carp fishing on the fly and it’s quickly becoming one of my favorite species to target. I’ve been fishing a lot in park ponds around SLC but I’m wanting to expand my fishing area. Mostly it’s been the Jordan River and Liberty Park. Any other suggestions for places I can go? Utah lake and Willard Bay are supposed to be good but I’m not sure where to start on those large bodies of water. Im more so looking for stuff closer by but anything helps really. Also looking for bodies of water with koi in them if anyone has any pointers. Thanks for the help!


Hey there,

I thought I'd try and bring this back up and second the other poster in asking about carp in the Jordan river. This may be more of a technique question than anything else, but visibility is so poor in that chocolate milk water that I have trouble locating them. I have always wondered if they could be caught blind casting with an indicator and bounce type rig. Is that what you've been doing there?


----------



## GoWest (Aug 25, 2021)

Buckles24 said:


> Hey y’all, I’ve really been getting into carp fishing on the fly and it’s quickly becoming one of my favorite species to target. I’ve been fishing a lot in park ponds around SLC but I’m wanting to expand my fishing area. Mostly it’s been the Jordan River and Liberty Park. Any other suggestions for places I can go? Utah lake and Willard Bay are supposed to be good but I’m not sure where to start on those large bodies of water. Im more so looking for stuff closer by but anything helps really. Also looking for bodies of water with koi in them if anyone has any pointers. Thanks for the help!


Sidenote, I caught this awesome koi in a community fishing pond in South Jordan, Kidney pond I think.


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Carp with an indicator is tough. In my opinion you really need to cast to a specific fish and be ready to hit it once they momentarily take it in. I didn't start seeing success until I started doing that. Now, of course i've caught some blind, but it's luck.


----------

